# hydralic fluid VS 90 wieght gear oil



## Puck Head (Jul 8, 2006)

My lift was hiccupping and I was told it was low on fluid so I added hydralic fluid and I was told that I should have added 90 weight gear oil. Now the lift only goes half way and it won't pick up my bush hog at all.
Which is the correct fluid?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sounds like the seals in your hydraulic lift are getting a bit tired and hydraulic fluid may be too thin for it. My understanding is that in warmer temps GL-1 90 mineral oil will work fine. I would drain and refill with the GL-1 and not mix the two oils. In colder climates and temps below 32 F, my understanding is that Ford/New Holland 134D or acceptable similar substitute may work better. I am sure one of the N guys will jump in and set us both straight.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Chief nailed it! Any Hy-Trans that meets the Ford M2C134D specs is acceptable in cold climates. The tractors were originally designed to run Mineral Oil (close to today's Gl-1), but the Hy-Trans wasn't around yet! You may have to do a "5 minute flush" with diesel after you drain all the oil out. Remember: there are 3 drain locations for the fluid! When you fill, remove one of the bottom bolts on the tranny cover (round cover under your right side as you sit on the tractor). When the oil starts to ooze out of the hole, you got her full! Over full and it will leak out of your rear seals and oil your brakes real nice! I, personnaly, like the Hy-Trans. 
I get the Hy-Trans at Sam's Club - it has been working great for me!


----------



## DixieTom (Feb 11, 2006)

Chief, you are certainly the El' Experto 'round here. 
Informative & on-the-money reply!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Guess I'm chopped liver........ 

When you replace your seals and o-rings in your lift, use the o-rings for an NAA - way better stuff!


----------

